# albercoque / albaricoque



## Ludaico

Buenos días:
El *albercoque* (albaricoque) es el fruto del *albercoquero* (albaricoquero). Es un término *murciano* y *mexicano*, según la 21ª edición del DRAE. En la última ed. del DRAE ya no aparece la referencia a México. Mi pregunta es la siguiente: ¿es usado este término para referirse a este fruto en las regiones donde ustedes viven? Gracias de antemano por sus contestaciones.
Saludos.


----------



## Jonno

Aquí no se conoce. Sí *albérchigo*, cuyo uso está en retroceso (usado una o dos generaciones atrás pero hace mucho que no se oye esta forma) en beneficio de *albaricoque* (imagino que la globalización de los supermercados ha hecho estragos).


----------



## jordi picarol

¡Qué cosas tiene la vida! En catalán el nombre es "albercoc", pero hablando en castellano todo el mundo dice albaricoque. Que yo sepa, al menos.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Lurrezko

jordi picarol said:


> ¡Qué cosas tiene la vida! En catalán el nombre es "albercoc", pero hablando en castellano todo el mundo dice albaricoque. Que yo sepa, al menos.
> Saludos
> Jordi



Lo mismo en mi pueblo.

Un saludo


----------



## germanbz

Yo sólo conozco esa forma de cuando vivía en Murcia. En cualquier caso no es de extrañar la similitud ya que la influencia catalana-valenciana-aragonesa-occitana en el vocabulario del dialecto murciano, sobretodo en el mundo agrícola es grande.


----------



## Jonno

jordi picarol said:


> ¡Qué cosas tiene la vida! En catalán el nombre es "albercoc", pero hablando en castellano todo el mundo dice albaricoque. Que yo sepa, al menos.
> Saludos
> Jordi



¿Y eso ha pasado desde siempre, o es como en mi zona que antes se usaba albérchigo y ahora exclusivamente albaricoque?


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo no conozco a nadie que diga *albercoque* cuando habla en castellano, Jonno. En mi zona, digo. Es decir, es una de aquellas palabras que tienen un nombre claro en ambos idiomas (_albercoc_/albaricoque) y no saltan de un idioma a otro. 

Un saludo


----------



## jordi picarol

No me parece que la palabra *"*albérchigo" haya sido nunca de mucho uso. Me resulta conocida, pero nada más.


----------



## Jonno

Jordi, no me refería a albérchigo sino a albercoc  Lurrezko me ha interpretado bien 

Por cierto, que me parece curioso cómo teniendo albérchigo y albaricoque etimología árabe y usándose para la misma fruta, sean dos palabras aparentemente tan distintas en origen: _albéršiq y __albarqúq_. Ambas vienen del griego, pero la primera (Περσικόν, persicón) significa "persa" y la segunda (βερίκοκκον, berícocon)... albaricoque.


----------



## Navel

Hola Ludaico,

No sois los únicos que tenéis esta palabra, puede que sea una adaptación que se ha realizado de igual forma en el interior de Valencia como en Murcia al estar en una zona de tránsito de lo que sería el castellano antiguo y los antiguos romances que perduraron en el este de España. 

En el interior de Valencia, lo he escuchado, a decir verdad, creo que más el nombre del árbol albercoquero que el del fruto. Eso sí, a personas más mayores y porque no es algo frecuente. Lo habitual y ampliamente extendido es albaricoquero. En este caso creía que era un "defecto" del interior de la provincia de Valencia, pero parece que es una adaptación hecha en más zonas.

Con esto no quiero decir que lo que habláis en la zona de Murcia e interior de Valencia sea lo mismo ni que usemos las mismas expresiones o adaptemos las palabras de la misma forma. Que algún "_Murciano tenías que ser_" he dicho a susodicha persona porque no entendía la palabreja que me decía de turno, como también he recibido algún "_Va que eres churra_" cuando he dicho alguna de las mías. Eso sí, todo de buen rollo, que más que corregirnos a cómo se diría según vocabularios oficiales nos gusta conocer también las variedades lingüísticas de cada región.


----------



## jordi picarol

Jonno, no son la misma fruta. El DRAE ya lo explica en sus definiciones, pero casi es mejor compararlas en las imágenes de Google. Se parecen mucho, eso sí.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Jonno

Del DRAE describiendo especies me fío bien poco (qué les costaba poner el nombre científico...), y además en la tercera acepción de albérchigo dice... albaricoque  Una búsqueda de imágenes tampoco me indica que sean diferentes. Aparte de que se puede encontrar información sobre nombres vulgares del _Prunus armeniaca_ en páginas sobre jardines y botánica en general, y mencionan tanto albaricoque como albérchigo, entre otras.


----------



## Birke

En mi infancia, en el noreste murciano alternaban albaricoque y albercoque, pero ahora éste último nombre apenas se oye, será que _hace poco fino_.

Por cierto que decíamos albercoque —o abercoque— tanto más cuanto más verde estuviera el fruto, y más si era recién birlado del árbol de algún vecino, ¡ah, chiquillos!


----------



## Vampiro

Por acá “damasco”.  En casa había un árbol y el bombardeo de damascos maduros podía ser de cuidado en verano.
“Albaricoque” lo escuché alguna vez cuando era niño, hoy en día la palabra debe estar en el museo.
“Albercoque” y las otras mencionadas jamás las había visto y menos aún escuchado.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Ludaico

Birke said:


> En mi infancia, en el noreste murciano alternaban albaricoque y albercoque, pero ahora éste último nombre apenas se oye, será que _hace poco fino_.
> 
> Por cierto que decíamos albercoque —o abercoque— tanto más cuanto más verde estuviera el fruto, y más si era recién birlado del árbol de algún vecino, ¡ah, chiquillos!



¡Abercoques, sí, qué de recuerdos! No la quise poner por suponer que "_naide_" la había escuchado jamás. También porque no se halla registrada en el diccionario.
Saludos.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En Canarias, *albaricoque*

En Andalucía se oye todavía *damascos[/B ]o damasquillos, pero como decían antes la globalización de los supermercados está acabando con las variantes locales.*


----------



## Agró

Ya tenía ganas de que surgiera este asunto porque debe de ser una de las frutas con más nombres. 
En Navarra no se conoce "albercoque"; el término más difundido es, me parece, "albaricoque", pero alterna con "albérchigo", que también tiene una amplia difusión.

Os incluyo las variantes que tengo recogidas:

albérchico
alberechigo
alberge (este lo compartimos con Aragón y Valencia)
alberichico
alberóchico
albidocho
albirichico
albirocho
y la que usábamos en mi casa:
albirucho

Para el árbol:
alberchigal, y
alberchiguero


----------



## Lurrezko

No te hacía un erudito del albaricoque, fíjate. Es que hay aficiones para todos los gustos.


----------



## Agró

Ya sabes, cuando el diablo se aburre..., recopila nombres con el rabo.


----------



## Maximino

Además de en Andalucía y en Chile, en Perú y en Argentina también se conoce a este fruto como ‘_damasco_’. En otros lugares también se lo conoce como _chabacano_ (México), prisco y albarillo.


Saludos


----------



## Neo1961

Por aquí se conoce como albaricoque y los consumimos de preferencia deshidratados. Me sorprende la cantidad de nombres que recibe en diversas regiones porque sólo me eran familiares damasco y chabacano. 

Saludos.


----------



## Ludaico

Conozco tres variedades de este fruto, denominadas en mi tierra *búlida*, *real fino* y *perla*. Estuve en mi infancia y adolescencia en contacto (en mis manos y a mis espaldas) con muchísimas toneladas de las dos primeras (en la huerta y en la fábrica). ¿Conocen ustedes estos nombres? ¿Conocen algunos otros?
Saludos.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Maximino said:


> Además de en Andalucía y en Chile, en Perú y en Argentina también se conoce a este fruto como ‘_damasco_’. En otros lugares también se lo conoce como _chabacano_ (México), prisco y albarillo. Saludos



Y si son muy grandes, al menos en la zona del Alto Valle del Río Negro, en General Roca (RN) he escuchado que les dicen *damascas.*


----------



## Maximino

Kaxgufen said:


> Y si son muy grandes, al menos en la zona del Alto Valle del Río Negro, en General Roca (RN) he escuchado que les dicen *damascas.*




Así es. En mi entorno también se le dice 'damascas' a los damascos grandes.


Saludos cordiales


----------



## Jonno

Las variedades "búlida, real fino y perla" desconocidas por aquí, al menos por la gente común (igual los fruteros...).


----------



## Cal inhibes

Por acá se conoce el *dulce de albaricoque. *El damasco y el albérchigo sólo en los libros. En la Viena de Beethoven las muchachas salían a la calle con unas sombrillas " flor de albérchigo", según Edouard Herriot. 
Saludos


----------



## clares3

Ludaico said:


> Conozco tres variedades de este fruto, denominadas en mi tierra *búlida*, *real fino* y *perla*. Estuve en mi infancia y adolescencia en contacto (en mis manos y a mis espaldas) con muchísimas toneladas de las dos primeras (en la huerta y en la fábrica). ¿Conocen ustedes estos nombres? Saludos.


Hola
Llego tarde, creo.
Abercoque por mi tierra (lindando con la de Ludaico, por lo que veo) y sí conozco los búlida, el real fino el el perla. Y hasta un dicho: "El hijo de Roque, que a los cinco años dijo abercoque".


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Agró said:


> Ya tenía ganas de que surgiera este asunto porque debe de ser una de las frutas con más nombres.
> En Navarra no se conoce "albercoque"; el término más difundido es, me parece, "albaricoque", pero alterna con "albérchigo", que también tiene una amplia difusión.
> 
> Os incluyo las variantes que tengo recogidas:
> 
> albérchico
> alberechigo
> alberge (este lo compartimos con Aragón y Valencia)
> alberichico
> alberóchico
> albidocho
> albirichico
> albirocho
> y la que usábamos en mi casa:
> albirucho
> 
> Para el árbol:
> alberchigal, y
> alberchiguero



Gracias por haberlo dicho Agró.


----------



## Xiscomx

En la lengua balear el vocablo «albarcoc = albaricoque» tiene una segunda acepción coloquial: Tonto, bobo. Me gustaría saber si en otros lugares coinciden. Salud.


----------



## flljob

Ludaico said:


> Buenos días:
> El *albercoque* (albaricoque) es el fruto del *albercoquero* (albaricoquero). Es un término *murciano* y *mexicano*, según la 21ª edición del DRAE. En la última ed. del DRAE ya no aparece la referencia a México. Mi pregunta es la siguiente: ¿es usado este término para referirse a este fruto en las regiones donde ustedes viven? Gracias de antemano por sus contestaciones.
> Saludos.




En México los llamamos *duraznos.* Los otros términos son muy poco usados.


----------



## swift

En Costa Rica, albaricoque. Este término se lee sobre todo en etiquetas de productos envasados. Lo que más se consume son melocotones y nectarinas.

Dejo acá una referencia a otro hilo en el que se mencionan varios nombres para el mismo fruto. Sobre la acepción de 'tonto', hay también un hilo relacionado; aparece bajo el título 'cabeza de membrillo'.


----------



## LeaM

flljob said:


> En México los llamamos *duraznos.* Los otros términos son muy poco usados.


¿No se llama *chabacano* en México?


----------



## Ludaico

flljob said:


> En México los llamamos *duraznos.* Los otros términos son muy poco usados.



El durazno es el *melocotón*. El *albaricoque* es una fruta distinta. Aunque solo sea por el "detalle" de que para recolectar los albaricoques haya a veces que trepar como los monos a los árboles, árboles algunas veces de más de ocho metros de altura (¡y no es broma, yo lo he hecho!), mientras que para recolectar los melocotones tan solo a veces se tenga "que echar mano" de los _perigallos_ (¿te suena, clares?), ya se nota que son distintas frutas.
Saludos.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Ludaico said:


> Buenos días:
> El *albercoque* (albaricoque) es el fruto del *albercoquero* (albaricoquero). Es un término *murciano* y *mexicano*, según la 21ª edición del DRAE. En la última ed. del DRAE ya no aparece la referencia a México.



El DRAE y sus alucinaciones, que bueno que lo corrigieron.



PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En Andalucía se oye todavía *damascos[/B ]o damasquillos, pero como decían antes la globalización de los supermercados está acabando con las variantes locales.*


*

Hay dos frutas parecidas unas más grandes que las otras, las grandes de piel (cáscara) aterciopelada que va del rojo al amarillo y las chicas de piel más lisa y de color uniforme, supongo que de ahí vienen esos dos nombres.



Maximino said:



Además de en Andalucía y en Chile, en Perú y en Argentina también se conoce a este fruto como ‘damasco’. En otros lugares también se lo conoce como chabacano (México), prisco y albarillo.

Click to expand...



En México, al menos por esta parte de México, el prisco es una variedad de un durazno (melocotón/damasco)



flljob said:



			En México los llamamos duraznos. Los otros términos son muy poco usados.
		
Click to expand...


Un durazno (melocotón/damasco) no es un albaricoque, al menos en esta parte de México.



LeaM said:



			¿No se llama chabacano en México?
		
Click to expand...


Efectivamente, en esta parte de México, a los albaricoques les llamamos chabacanos.*


----------



## Birke

Xiscomx said:


> En la lengua balear el vocablo «albarcoc = albaricoque» tiene una segunda acepción coloquial: Tonto, bobo. Me gustaría saber si en otros lugares coinciden. Salud.



Sí, en Murcia se puede oír "albercoque" como insulto, despreciando las capacidades intelectuales de alguien.
Se dice de alguien sin luces, pero también de los niños que aún no entienden casi nada o de los inmaduros para su edad: _¡Vaya tío albercoque!_. _Ay, qué albercoque estás hecho_. _Estás más verde que un albercoque_.


----------



## jmx

Las únicas variantes léxicas que yo conocía son "albaricoque" y la tradicional en Aragón, "alberje". Ya que se ha mencionado el melocotón, la palabra tradicional en mi parte de Aragón es "presco".


----------



## Ludaico

jmx said:


> Las únicas variantes léxicas que yo conocía son "albaricoque" y la tradicional en Aragón, "alberje". Ya que se ha mencionado el melocotón, la palabra tradicional en mi parte de Aragón es "presco".


Hola, jmx:
Según el DRAE, es *alberge*, con ge. En cuanto a presco, el tan repetido DRAE trae *prisco*, sinónimo de *albérchigo* (en algunos lugares, *albaricoque*).
Saludos.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Janis Joplin said:
			
		

> flljob said:
> 
> 
> 
> En México los llamamos *duraznos.* Los otros términos son muy poco usados.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un durazno (melocotón/damasco) no es un albaricoque, al menos en esta parte de México.
> 
> 
> 
> LeaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿No se llama *chabacano* en México?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Efectivamente, en esta parte de México, a los albaricoques les llamamos chabacanos.
Click to expand...

Completamente de acuerdo. Un "albaricoque" es un "chabacano" por estos lares.

Los chabacanos son más pequeños que los duraznos y estos últimos son mucho más sabrosos (o eso me parece). 

Un saludo.


----------



## Erreconerre

Ludaico said:


> Buenos días:
> El *albercoque* (albaricoque) es el fruto del *albercoquero* (albaricoquero). Es un término *murciano* y *mexicano*, según la 21ª edición del DRAE. En la última ed. del DRAE ya no aparece la referencia a México. Mi pregunta es la siguiente: ¿es usado este término para referirse a este fruto en las regiones donde ustedes viven? Gracias de antemano por sus contestaciones.
> Saludos.


El albaricoque (aunque pronunciado como _albericoque_), el melocotón y el chabacano para nosotros es lo mismo.


----------



## Xiscomx

JeSuisSnob said:


> Completamente de acuerdo. Un "albaricoque" es un "chabacano" por estos lares. Los chabacanos son más pequeños que los duraznos y estos últimos son mucho más sabrosos (o eso me parece). Un saludo.


Mira por donde en España se dice que algo es «*chabacano*/*a*» cuando está mal hecho y resulta burdo, basto, grosero, tosco y falto de armonía. Quizá en los países en que se le da este nombre al albaricoque sea porque, si se le compara con el melocotón, desmerece bastante.¿A que sí?


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Xiscomx said:


> Mira por donde en España se dice que algo es «*chabacano*/*a*» cuando está mal hecho y resulta burdo, basto, grosero, tosco y falto de armonía. Quizá en los países en que se le da este nombre al albaricoque sea porque, si se le compara con el melocotón, desmerece bastante.¿A que sí?


Por acá también se suele usar, aunque pocas veces, "chabacano" para hacer referencia a algo que está mal hecho. Y sí, tienes razón, el durazno/melocotón es más sabroso.

Un saludo.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Jonno said:


> Jordi, no me refería a albérchigo sino a albercoc  Lurrezko me ha interpretado bien
> 
> Por cierto, que me parece curioso cómo teniendo albérchigo y albaricoque etimología árabe y usándose para la misma fruta, sean dos palabras aparentemente tan distintas en origen: _albéršiq y __albarqúq_. Ambas vienen del griego, pero la primera (Περσικόν, persicón) significa "persa" y la segunda (βερίκοκκον, berícocon)... albaricoque.



Me llama la atención que si en algunos idiomas el nombre del durazno  parece derivar de su origen persa, en castellano haya quedado en las  palabras (durazno) _prisco _y  _albérchigo_ (que son dos frutas diferentes). No sé, digo, por ahí alguien se motiva a discursear un poco...


----------



## ACQM

Ludaico said:


> Conozco tres variedades de este fruto, denominadas en mi tierra *búlida*, *real fino* y *perla*. Estuve en mi infancia y adolescencia en contacto (en mis manos y a mis espaldas) con muchísimas toneladas de las dos primeras (en la huerta y en la fábrica). ¿Conocen ustedes estos nombres? ¿Conocen algunos otros?
> Saludos.



Por aquí, el común de los mortales que no sea frutero ni nada, sabe de "albaricoques normales" y de "los de la _galtona_" (los que parecen tener la mejilla sonrojada), estos últimos de color naranja intenso suelen tener un muy buen aspecto y ser muy dulces pero no estan ni la mitad de buenos que los "normales".

Nota: "galtona" significa "mejillita" en catalán.


----------

